# Output Announces SUBSTANCE - Bass Engine



## Output (Sep 14, 2016)

Output is excited to announce SUBSTANCE, a completely new breed of bass engine built for the modern producer, composer, musician and sound designer.

Combining heavily processed electric and acoustic basses, real brass sections, the dirtiest analog synths, and insane sound design, SUBSTANCE is a deeply produced bass engine making sounds unlike anything else*.* The engine combines three layers of sources and blends them together with layer and global FX, filters, modulation, an advanced arpeggiator, flux control and macros.

“Our goal with SUBSTANCE was to create a bass engine that was not focused on emulation, but rather, on pushing the envelope with creative and powerful new sounds," says Output Founder Gregg Lehrman. “It's our most sophisticated engine to date and you can really get a sense of that from the first note.”


Hear SUBSTANCE at output.com


Price:

$199


*SUBSTANCE Features:*


A playable instrument with 300 presets
Powerful new 3-layer engine
Preset menu with smart tagging
Layer FX and global FX
4 central macro sliders unique to each preset
Advanced arpeggiator
Monophonic and Legato modes
Built-in help menu
Rhythm page that syncs to tempo


----------



## Mundano (Sep 14, 2016)

wow! For Kontakt???


----------



## mac (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice! @Output you guys have usability nailed


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2016)

Trailer composers, rejoice in the bass. Installing


----------



## windshore (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd be interested to hear demos of more aggressive sounds than I heard on the site... I imagine the sounds are pretty easy to tweak?


----------



## pdub (Sep 14, 2016)

Pretty cool you can now upgrade to the whole bundle with a discount based on what you already own.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 14, 2016)

windshore said:


> I'd be interested to hear demos of more aggressive sounds than I heard on the site... I imagine the sounds are pretty easy to tweak?



Hope this helps a bit:


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds like nearly everything an octave too low in the vid and pretty unimpressive, and I like Output stuff.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 14, 2016)

How uncomfortable do you need to feel about your product, and it's potential lack of substance and interest, that you need to revert to the "sex sells" ideal? I mean... a scantily clad woman to help you sell your sample library????


----------



## Vastman (Sep 14, 2016)

user error corrected...post deleted


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 14, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> How uncomfortable do you need to feel about your product, and it's potential lack of substance and interest, that you need to revert to the "sex sells" ideal? I mean... a scantily clad woman to help you sell your sample library????


That's not an official video by Output.


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 14, 2016)

I did laugh when I saw that and thought, no way, Output?, but then saw it wasn't Outputs video


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 14, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That's not an official video by Output.



Oh - well, in that case, I apologize to Output.

Thorsten - you really should have full disclosure, and say that it is your video, and not an official video from the developer. This way, people like me who dont go to youtube, but watch it from this site will know.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 14, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Oh - well, in that case, I apologize to Output.
> 
> Thorsten - you really should have full disclosure, and say that it is your video, and not an official video from the developer. This way, people like me who dont go to youtube, but watch it from this site will know.



Yeah the video is not official and the I did take the Image in the background which makes the image also not an output image.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 14, 2016)

Appreciate the "runthrough", Thorsten... really helps me understand this plug...


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 14, 2016)

Vastman said:


> OY! sometimes people don't take the time to read and jump to conclusions.



Who me? Read what? There is nothing to read that says that this is not an official video. Thorsetn's post says:

Hope this helps a bit:

And that's all it says. How do I know that Thorsten doesnt work for Output? Did he say that? The vid was posted in a thread started by Output - not one started by another forum member. There is nothing to read, that says the videos is not official, while watching the video from this thread. I fail to see where its clearly stated that it is a user walkthru. Not on this page it doesnt say that.

Please dont tell me "people don't read" - when I do. No need to be confrontational about this.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 14, 2016)

it's all about assumptions erica... he also didn't portend it to be from output... He identifies himself as "photography and motion" not as Output... just as he could have said more, you could have clicked thru and it would have been obvious... 

making mountains out of molehills... I'm out.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 14, 2016)

Output said:


> Hear SUBSTANCE at output.com



Video description:
*Listen on Headphones or Speakers*


hehe


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 14, 2016)

I did spend more time with SUBSTANCE from output and I do see this as a great new bass tool. The way how output allows you in their interface to change the sound or even create new ones is stunning. 

If you like me own other tools SUBSTANCE is not the first bass tool or instrument, however a great additional one to use.

If you don't have the tools to produce bass or struggle with other tools and their interface SUBSTANCE is a great instrument to add bass to your composition


----------



## windshore (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Thorsten!
I guess it's not what I thought it would be. It kind of seems like it's geared toward EDM but I think it's probably better suited to hybrid scoring. Guess I'd have to work with it a while to know how best to use it. Interesting...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 14, 2016)

I would say great use for film scores in different shape or form. Hybrid scoring, effects, set accents, introduce drama and tension,.... I don't do EDM



windshore said:


> Thanks Thorsten!
> I guess it's not what I thought it would be. It kind of seems like it's geared toward EDM but I think it's probably better suited to hybrid scoring. Guess I'd have to work with it a while to know how best to use it. Interesting...


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 15, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> Sounds like nearly everything an octave too low in the vid and pretty unimpressive, and I like Output stuff.


My thoughts exactly. Sorry Thorsten, I really appreciate the video but it's played so low that it kind of ruins it for me. Several sounds becomes quite uncomfortable to listen to in that range


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 15, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> My thoughts exactly. Sorry Thorsten, I really appreciate the video but it's played so low that it kind of ruins it for me. Several sounds becomes quite uncomfortable to listen to in that range



That is great feedback R.Soul, I will do a second video with that in mind. Want a different picture in the background?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 15, 2016)

Here is the second one, a quick look from my side using the included sounds


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2016)

Much better Thorsten. Thank you for some patch examples.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Katzenjammer,
glad this helps.
Thanks, 
Thorsten


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 16, 2016)

Great. 
That's exactly what I wanted to hear Thorsten. 

Still, I think I'll skip this library as I can cover a lot of the sounds using Omnisphere. 
And most of the time I find these huge bass sounds have to be heavily low passed and probably a bit high passed as well to fit in a mix. Unless you actually make Dubstep or Drum 'n bass or similar styles where the main focus of the track is the bass. 
Having said that, I still need to get my hands on Movement at some point.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 16, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> Great.
> That's exactly what I wanted to hear Thorsten.



I am glad that the video did help
Cheers, 
Thorsten


----------



## playz123 (Sep 17, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Who me? Read what? There is nothing to read that says that this is not an official video. Thorsetn's post says:
> 
> Hope this helps a bit:
> 
> ...


Sorry Output to go off topic for just a moment, but just wanted to mention that I am totally supportive of Erica-grace's comments. My first suggestion is that the video should indeed have a small disclaimer added, clearly indicating it does not come from Output. That still hasn't been done. It doesn't matter if you or I realize it's not official, what matters is that it's obvious others might not realize that.

But what really prompted a need to comment here was the tone of disrespect shown to erica-grace when she expressed her concerns and opinions. I'm sure we all agree that we want our female members to feel as comfortable on this forum as the male members. As well as suggesting the origin of the video wasn't entirely clear (and I agree), she expressed her thoughts about the accompanying image. Thorsten, to his credit, obviously understood somewhat as the image has now been reduced. In any case, for me, it's not about whether we agree or not with another respondent's opinion, it's showing respect for their opinion that counts. Suggesting someone should read something is just as disrespectful as a RTFM comment that we used to see. Subsequently 'fluffing off' her comments as well falls into the same category. In any case, point made I hope, and now back to the main topic.


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 17, 2016)




----------

